# OT:: Another reason why skateboarders suck...



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

HAHAHA I cant stop laughing. Thats just too good.   :thumbsup:


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Thats gonna leave a mark...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

That must've hurt, a lot.

Btw, I have quite a few skater friends, and I like giving them wood planks with wheels a try.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

haha i def wasnt expecting that 


btw, skateboarders dont suck

emos with skateboards do though


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

There aren't any "skateboarders" around here... just posers who like to yell and ***** on campus, in the DT, or at the skatepark.

I give props to those who have the skills to balance on one, I know I cant to save my life


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

A Grove said:


> There aren't any "skateboarders" around here... just posers who like to yell and ***** on campus, in the DT, or at the skatepark.
> 
> I give props to those who have the skills to balance on one, I know I cant to save my life


I can actually pose pretty good on a skateboard. I can roll around and look like I belong on one, I can even ollie a bit when going slow. Ask me to do a kickflip and to actually land it and you've just lost me.

Oddly, the only trick I ever landed skating was a 180. Much easier than on a bike.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

One of my goals in life is to move to Cali and buy a long board.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> One of my goals in life is to move to Cali and buy a long board.


im not good at meeting my own goals in life, but ive already completed one of yours...and it makes me feel happy.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> im not good at meeting my own goals in life, but ive already completed one of yours...and it makes me feel happy.


sweet


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

A Grove said:


> sweet


confused? i didnt know a simple sentence can make one so clueless.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i like downhill said:


> confused? i didnt know a simple sentence can make one so clueless.


Dude, it's A Grove, what do you expect.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Without skateboarders, there would be a lot fewer skateparks.
I think what sucks is people saying other people suck, when in fact, they are The Suck.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

sittingduck said:


> Without skateboarders, there would be a lot fewer skateparks.
> I think what sucks is people saying other people suck, when in fact, they are The Suck.


WORD


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

nothin wrong with skating. ive dabbled in it over the years almost as much as djing


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

sealclubber said:


> nothin wrong with skating. ive dabbled in it over the years almost as much as djing


yah man, same here, I found out I like riding better is all. But I'd have basically no one to ride with if I didn't have skater friends.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I can actually pose pretty good on a skateboard. I can roll around and look like I belong on one, I can even ollie a bit when going slow. Ask me to do a kickflip and to actually land it and you've just lost me.
> 
> Oddly, the only trick I ever landed skating was a 180. Much easier than on a bike.


Me too, but the only thing I ever got good at was crashing and breaking crap. In fact the only time I learned to ollie was a not so sober night in my friends apartment


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I've biked, then skated, then back to bikes...now I go to the skatepark with my brother who skates and I know more skaters than bikers. Its also amazing how I can't skate worth crap now and about all I can do well is give the pavement a high five.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

sittingduck said:


> Without skateboarders, there would be a lot fewer skateparks.
> I think what sucks is people saying other people suck, when in fact, they are The Suck.


word. thread ended right here.

i used to skate and have some chill friends who happen to skate. it's about the person, not the wheeled object they choose to cruise around on.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Best skating-related video ever


----------



## bmxracer_2 (Oct 8, 2007)

That is a funny vid!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Best skating-related video ever


Twas his excuse to get a new board apparentlyy......


----------



## Waiting for RAD 2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I can't skate, but I have to give a lot of respect to skaters and their parents. We wouldn't have to many skate parks without them, and some even allow bikes. Thats a whole different subject. If you ever get to Portland check out Burnside. They put some serious effort into that place. I can't surf either, but I'm on may way right now.


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

ya that amost happened to me...but instead it missed my head by like a centimeter. i do actually skate but im getting out of it cause it got boring. BMX is alot funner


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

Skaters Rule! 

I started skateboardin' in the late '70s (I'm very old) surfed & windsurfed in the '80s & '90s...moved to Austin in the '90s...rediscovered bikes...had kids, taught 'em about bikes and boards...still ride both (bikes way more though)...

Skatin' started it all for me...Fun with wheels...I still fall down all the time...it just takes longer to get up now....

Skatin' is cool...leave them kids alone!


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

OT: im gonna get flamed for this but... a reason why urban dj park mtber's suck \/\/\/\/






broken wrist and left shoulder...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> OT: im gonna get flamed for this but... a reason why urban dj park mtber's suck \/\/\/\/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. I guess we could even pull up vids of surfurs and even say they suck or even snow boarders. it doesn't matter, everyone has their own sport


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

how bout you go and take pictures of your bike, post them up and maybe somebody will show you respect, but until then... SHUT THE FVCK UP!!!!!:madman:


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

b3ksmith said:


> Skaters Rule!
> 
> I started skateboardin' in the late '70s (I'm very old) surfed & windsurfed in the '80s & '90s...moved to Austin in the '90s...rediscovered bikes...had kids, taught 'em about bikes and boards...still ride both (bikes way more though)...
> 
> ...


ROCK ON DUDE!!!!!!


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> how bout you go and take pictures of your bike, post them up and maybe somebody will show you respect, but until then... SHUT THE FVCK UP!!!!!:madman:


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3768777#post3768777


----------

